
Switzerland Is Prepared for Civilizational Collapse – Marginal REVOLUTION - mercutio2
http://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2017/12/switzerland-prepared-civilizational-collapse.html
======
tim333
Switzerland's attitude had served it pretty well so far. It probably wouldn't
have been at peace since 1815 if it had not had enough defences to put off
other countries from invading in WW1 and 2. It's refreshing that it's defence
spending is actually for defence and not for attacking distant countries.

~~~
jackaroe78
Geographically privileged as well

~~~
smikhanov
It’s really not. Living on top of the mountain range is not fun, unless you’re
a very developed society.

~~~
gonvaled
For the purpose of defence yes, it is privileged.

------
himom
Switzerland:

\- people and services are usually more punctual

\- community thoughtfulness is strongly enforced

\- sensible gun ownership

\- preppers

Is there still a church tax in some cantons?

How do taxes compare with say Norway or Sweden?

——

Q: Why are the Swiss so friendly?

A: No one can understand each other.

~~~
ejolto
Norwegian living in Switzerland here. Taxes vary from canton to canto but are
much lower than both Sweden and Norway in general, you will be better off
financially in Switzerland.

I will probably move back to Norway at some point though. The main reason
being that you get a year parental leave in Norway but only 1 day in
Switzerland. There is also the improved social security net, more focus on
work/life balance and better equality between the sexes.

~~~
nickik
Based on what do you rate equality between the sexes?

